# How much time between kids coming out when giving birth?



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

What is a typical amount of time between births? the doe I have was ultrasounded by the previous owner about 5 weeks ago and supposedly it showed 2 kids in her. She had one about an hour and a half ago and now there's about a 3 inch diameter fluid sack hanging out the doe's rear end but no sign of another kid. I'm not sure if shes still having mini contractions every now and then, or just talking to her kid? I'm wondering if that sack that's hanging out was thought to be another kid in the ultrasound? would a kid show up clear at 4 month pregnant on an ultrasound?

thanks


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Any change since last post? If not and she's still open, I would scrub up, glove up, and go in and check. But, ultrasounds and x-rays can be deceiving, according to testimony on this forum. It is possible that she just had the one, or it is possible that there are two kids in separate sacs--unusual, but can happen.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Kids usually come within 30 minutes of each other...as long as there are not problems....Its not uncommon to make mistakes on ultra sounds....sounds what she is delivering is after birth...heres a few pix of one of my does delivering afterbirth


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Excellent pics Cathy.
Normal for here is 5-10 minutes between kids, all done in kidding in about 20.
Bornagain can you post a pic of what her rear end looks like currently?

eta, if she looks anything like Cathy's pics she is probably done.
I once had ultrasound showing twins in Sept. Due date Dec. Even into Jan nothing. No miscarriage or abortion.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Yes, she's all done now. Yes, exactly like the second photo Cathy posted. Awhile later she pushed that afterbirth with the fluid sac out and there's just a little stringy stuff left hanging now. She just had one, a buck. Both the momma doe and the buck kid are doing well! Ultrasound must have been deceiving, or a mistake as was mentioned in previous posts. Its been over 2.5 hours since the birth of the one and she's been eating a lot more in the last hour and a half compared to what she ate all day. 

thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad it all worked out : ) do share pix....we love pix : )


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tell you what, a few weeks ago (the last kidding & I was sleep deprived) she had a single. I slept in the stall with her. Sometime around midnight she went into labor & the lights in there weren't working.
Anyway we rarely have singles here & her behind was pretty clean.
I tried to check her but she was having none of it.
I got worried & called vet instead of coming on here to voice my concerns. Someone would have asked me to search for placenta, which happened to be buried in the straw. :wallbang: An expensive lesson.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^ even the. You can't count on that lol that was always my go to on if they were done. Then pepper had twins and a after birth. Said ok she's done. Went in the house and about a half hour went to move her and there was #3 kid and #2 after birth. So I thought ok it was just a odd ball thing. Then same thing happened when I was helping a new guy with his first doe. He said she kept pushing and acting funny and she had a kid and a afterbirth. I said nahhh it's rare for them to still have another. Yep I looked stupid cause #2 came out (thank god) I seriously thought he was just being a drama queen lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

That's happened to us! We had a doe (typically had triplets) kid doeling #1 and buckling #1 and then passed her afterbirth. We thought she was done! For an hour or more, she never laid down, never had any contractions, and she just stood up and cleaned her kids. All of a sudden, she's down and out came buckling #2! It was the weirdest thing!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes you just never know, they are so good at changing things up just to keep us on our toes.
One year Lela was busy stuffing her face at the hay rack & the next minute down going to work.
She had some puny little thing. He must have weighed maybe 5 lb. I chewed her out for pulling this stunt but the joke was on me.
After taking her to stall I went & got others who were about to pop.
Two hrs later she had 2 more.
Topline produced trips. Ran to the house for iodine & #4 on the ground.
Then there was Livewire. Had an 8 pounder. After she cleaned him up she literally sat down with a look on her face that seemed to say, "OK I'm all done."
Oh no you're not. I pulled a 14 lb kid!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nope you can never predict these animals. Just never try to lol one doe fooled me bad this year. I got home and went to check her and she had 3 kids, well I was surprised she had 3 because she didn't look that big at all so checked them out, they were wet but breathing so went in the house since she was nervous. My daughter came running in and said one was dead. I raced out and saw 3 standing so I asked where. She pointed to poor #4 laying there


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Jessica84 said:


> Nope you can never predict these animals. Just never try to lol one doe fooled me bad this year. I got home and went to check her and she had 3 kids, well I was surprised she had 3 because she didn't look that big at all so checked them out, they were wet but breathing so went in the house since she was nervous. My daughter came running in and said one was dead. I raced out and saw 3 standing so I asked where. She pointed to poor #4 laying there


Oh no, sorry to hear that! How do you think that one died? do you think it was dead when it came out or maybe it could have lived if you had been there when it came out?

After reading all the recent posts on here, I guess it's a good thing I did hang around her for two and a half hours after she had the one and only kid. As I said, I was expecting 2 since the vet said there were 2 in the ultrasound, but apparently he made a mistake.

thanks


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

happybleats said:


> glad it all worked out : ) do share pix....we love pix : )


there are 7 pictures in the following linked thread. Please comment on the doe's teats if you have any experience to share, you'll see the question I have here with the photos: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f183/question-udder-teat-formation-179149/#post1899998

thanks


----------

